# Public Domain Books on Soap Making



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I was on a traditional wet shaving forum where the thread was discussing homemade shaving soap.

One of the posters added the following links to 19th century books on commercial manufacturing of soap:
shaving soap - Google Search

Henley&#39;s twentieth century formulas, recipes and processes: containing ten ... - Google Books

I was fascinated with the amounts of tallow used and the mixture of both types of lye.

As always, use modern safety rules on these old formulas and run them through a lye calculator.


----------

